# Should I let my pup play with other unvaccinated dogs?



## Elysia (Feb 3, 2012)

My two closest friends who are also my neighbours both have older dogs. One is a yorkie and one is a pomeranian/chihuahua mix, and even after endless convincing, neither will take their dogs to get their annual DHLPP/rabies vaccines. I'm bringing my 8 week old puppy home next weekend and I just want to know whether I should allow my friends into my home with their dogs. My puppy will have had her first vaccines and I will be taking her to get her boosters and her annual shots. Will this be enough or should I not allow them in at all?

Also, should I also be concerned when bringing my puppy out to the park? I don't want to be the crazy paranoid lady who demands vaccination certificates every time I pass by another dog.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Personally, I would not risk it. Neither playing with unvaccinated dogs, nor going to places where a lot of other dogs come. Take your pup to puppy class. Most training schools will tell you exactly which vaccines are required.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't risk it... Pups that young haven't developed a proper immune system by that point- you just never know what dogs are carriers of disease. Talk to your vet about it too.. I may just be one of those paranoid mommies! 

About parks, Parvovirus can infect the ground by an infected dog and actually live there for 1-2 years. Based on this, I didn't take my pups to the park/high traffic dog areas until they were vaccinated. However, don't make the mistake of never socializing your puppy until she is fully vaccinated- she needs to socialize in puppy classes, with other people, etc. And also, don't forget to enjoy puppy when she comes home! Don't get too wrapped up in the worrying- just be aware and informed. Post pics when you get her.. you're going to have so much fun!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Until your puppy has all her shots to protect her I would not expose her to dogs you know are not vaccinated. You should take her out to a lot places for socialization, but avoid places where there are a lot of dogs, like the dog park, because you don't know if those dogs are vaccinated, and there will be feces from unknown dogs as well. 

We would love pictures of your baby!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

To answer your second question first, do not bring him to the park before all his vaccination series is complete (it should be around 4 months, might be 6 depending on your laws for rabies vaccination).

As far as letting your puppy be in contact with your friends' older dogs, it all depends on what you mean by unvaccinated. Depending on the local law, the rabies vaccine is not always given yearly. The yearly DHLPP is also becoming a thing of the past. After the puppy series and the booster at 1 year, the guidelines from the AAHA give a three year interval for revaccination. So, if your friends follow this protocol with their dogs, there is no reason not to let them meet. On the other hands if those dogs have never been vaccinated, I would be waaaay more hesitant. While they might have build up some environmental immunity to some diseases, I would not risk my puppy with them.


----------



## Elysia (Feb 3, 2012)

Thalie said:


> To answer your second question first, do not bring him to the park before all his vaccination series is complete (it should be around 4 months, might be 6 depending on your laws for rabies vaccination).
> 
> As far as letting your puppy be in contact with your friends' older dogs, it all depends on what you mean by unvaccinated.


One of the dogs has had her very first set of vaccinations at 8 weeks, but my friend was misinformed or misunderstood the breeder because she says that her breeder claimed that first set was all the dog needed (for life). Would you say that it will be OK to bring my puppy to meet them when she's had all her booster (She will have 3 sets in her first year) and rabies shots?


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, when she has all of her boosters (~4-6 mo. depending on your location) it's fine to take her out and meet other dogs. Then she will be protected!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I would wait at least a week (but closer to 2 weeks) after the other dog gets her last DHLPP booster before letting my puppy in contact with that dog.

Here is what the 2011 AAHA Guidelines say about missed vaccines in the initial puppy series : 
"When administering an infectious vaccine for the first time in the life of a dog that is ≥ 6 wk of age, a single dose, in the absence of MDA, will immunize. If a puppy exceeds the recommended interval between doses of the initial vaccination series, it is left to discretion of the veterinarian whether to administer one or two additional doses.
If a puppy receives the first dose in the initial series of core vaccines between 6 and 8 wk of age but fails to return until 12 or 14 wk of age, administration of two doses, at least 2 wk apart, is recommended. 
In contrast, if the same puppy is ›14 wk of age when returning to the veterinarian, administration of a single dose of an infectious vaccine is expected to immunize. "

In the first paragraph of the quote, MDA refers to maternally derived antibodies. The reason why puppy vaccines are done as a series is that those maternal antibodies interfere with the vaccine and that it is difficult to know when the MDA will stop protecting the puppy and making the vaccination ineffective.

How old is the dog that will get the booster ? How old is the other dog and what is his/her vaccination history ?


----------

